# Ankle pain when riding?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So I have an old injury to my left ankle that hasn't been bothering me until recently. I don't know what changed but I notice it hurts when I ride with my foot in the stirrup. Just kinda feels like it's been tweaking a little, not sure how to describe it. It feels instantly better when my foot comes out of the stirrup.

I was just looking for ideas...I think maybe riding with it wrapped may help so I'm going to try that, but does anyone else got an easy idea that may help? I would much appreciate it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Your stirrups might be too high.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe look at a support brace, new boots and/ or stirrups or drop them a hole. I know that if my stirrups are up to high my left knee is almost instantly painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think they are too high, I have had them at this length since long before the ankle pain started, but I can get on a laptop and post a picture just to he sure, who knows, it's very possible I am wrong about that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats about where i ride too so its most likely not that another thing would be to try stretching it before riding and after as well as doing some exercises to strengthen it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe your leg position has changed (as you've improved) and now your stirrup is either too short (over time our legs stretch due to muscles opening up more and relaxing) or it could be putting your foot in an unnatural position.

Always good to get supportive boots though. Some westerns are more supportive than other brands.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Wrapping you ankle is deffinately a good idea. 

I'd try dropping your stirrups a hole just to rule it out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

With me it was that I had a bone spur that was catching the tendon/ligament. It could be as simple as using a block to mount so that you dont have to twist your ankle so much getting it into the stirrup. I would also try adjusting the stirrup I have to ride with one stirrup higher then the other because my back is fused off to one side.

Other then that just be careful with it. My bone spur caught enough that it ended up braking a chunk of bone off and now it continuously lodges in the joint. Not saying that that is was you are dealing with just saying to watch it.

Good luck


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I will try wrapping it when I ride today, if it doesn't help I will take a break and let that stirrup out. I'm going to be very depressed if it turns out to be the boots mind you, I absolutely LOVE my boots. D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You might just need some inserts. Foot problems also cause ankle problems due to lack of support. It could be something small like that!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh I am sure I could use some inserts...LOL We did the Dr. Scholls stand thing in wal mart and I know which ones I need, but Im not willing to pay $70 for them! O.O

I will probably just go buy some cheap gel ones. I have some for my dress/business shoes which have helped so maybe that will be my solution for this too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

